# KBOX 160



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

TC Supports: Ni/Ti/SS/NiCr

Wattage output: 7-160W

Support 0.05ohm above

Replaceable 18650 X 2

Spring loaded 510

Micro USB


Casing: Zinc Alloy

Display: LCD

Height: 84mm

Length: 56mm

Width: 22mm

Weight: 157g (exclude 18650 cell)

KBOX 160, Metallic Silver, smallest 160W mod.
Features: support Ni/Ti/SS/NiCr four TC mode; 7 – 160W; Support 0.05ohm above; Replaceable 18650×2. Spring loaded 510.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## brotiform (11/5/16)

Thats the first KT mod i would like to own

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan (11/5/16)

I like!!!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/5/16)

Looks stunning.


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

It's ok, but there are better dual battery mods out there. It will do well if it is aggressively priced against single battery mods, similar to how the RX200 is priced against dual battery mods.

Hope it has a better paint job than their black mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

What I want to know is why they would go for 160W. New chipset that they threw in the new Dripbox as well perhaps.


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> What I want to know is why they would go for 160W. New chipset that they threw in the new Dripbox as well perhaps.


To get one up on Joyetech ? Marketing BS..... I never go above 60 watts on my dual mods. The only mod that I go above 60 is the RX200, but that is just to impress the chicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> To get one up on Joyetech ? Marketing BS..... I never go above 60 watts on my dual mods. The only mod that I go above 60 is the RX200, but that is just to impress the chicks


Haha! Yeah I hardly go above 80W, and that's only if I've been drinking which is once every two months. I just thought it was strange, they have a 200W chipset (or whatever allows the mod to go up to 200W), that surely can't cost much more than producing a 160W, so why wouldn't they just go to 200W instead of limiting their market?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/5/16)

review


----------



## MorneW (19/5/16)

22mm wide. sigh. Overhang on just about anything new.


----------

